# 99 foreman



## BRODY26 (Apr 22, 2009)

flush it stopped smokin alot think im good now r keep flushing


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

check oil as long as its not milky u should be fine. If nothing else crank it up let it run for a bit then change it again


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

and put some seafoam in it


----------



## deuce07 (Aug 27, 2009)

buy some cheap oil and a few filters and let it get warm and change the oil, let it get warm and change oil and filter. Take it out for a short ride and do this again that way the oil washes out the cases and cooler. dont forget to change filter to that will help alot.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

seafoam in it for sure......................


----------



## 08injectedrancher (Nov 24, 2009)

i have a newer honda and i sunk it to. do like the brute guys been saying and keep changing and filters till it goes away, it worked for me.


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

yea but yull sink it again, hold my beer an watch this!!!


----------

